# Prop recommendation East Cape Fury 60hp Suzuki



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I have an EVOx with a 60 Suzuki. My boat is heavy. I'm running the Suzuki 15" prop. I'm seeing 32-34 mph single. 5.5/5.6k RPMs.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Drop down to a 13" pitch. Better yet, call East Cape and see what they say.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Papa said:


> Try powertech, give them a call they usually all ready know which prop best suits most boat configurations.


The whole reason there is a Prop Shop section is so guys can discuss props.


----------

